# ModBus Sensor + Loxone ModBus - Kommunikationsproblem



## Futureweb (13 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe dass mir einer von euch hier vielleicht weiterhelfen kann. Ich habe ein Problem bei der Kommunikation eines CO2 Sensors mit unserer Loxone - über ModBus.
Aktuell sieht es so aus als ob der Sensor-Hersteller das Problem bei Loxone sieht, und Loxone das Problem beim Sensor-Hersteller ... und ich, mit einem nicht funktionierenden CO2 Sensor, in der Mitte :-/

Grundlegend: Haben unser Büro komplett mit Loxone verkabelt. Unsere Lüftung und unsere Daikin Klima-Geräte sind per ModBus an die Loxone angebunden - und funktionieren einwandfrei.

Dieser Sensor ist verbaut: https://www.fuehlersysteme.de/luftq...feuchte-und-temperatur-digitaler-ausgang.html (Unter Downloads ist auch deren ModBus Anleitung zu finden)

ModBus Config der Loxone ModBus Ext / Sensor:

8N2
2 Stoppbits
Keine Parität

9600 Baud
Sensor Adresse: 12
Wenn die Loxone Werte abfrägt dann blinkt der Sensor Jedoch ROT / ROT-Grün gleichzeitig


> Antwort FuehlerSysteme 07.12.2021:
> 
> Die Parametrisierung sieht gut aus.
> 
> ...



Bzgl. der Adressierung kam vom Sensor Hersteller die Info:



> Antwort FuehlerSysteme 07.12.2021:
> 
> Das Register (z.B. CO2) ist ein 16 BIT Register, bestehend aus HIGH und LOW.
> 
> ...



In der Loxone hätte ich den Sensor so konfiguriert:








Hätte es auch schon mit/ohne die Checkboxen bzgl. Registerreihenfolge etc. probiert (alle Kombinationen durch)

Sensor:










Aber in der Loxone Debug bekomme ich stetig immer nur folgende Meldung:


> 00000369 10.2.0.195 13:40:32.101 13:40:33.486 LNK Debug Modbus No Response 09d87ff4, Modbus-address: 12, IO-address: 10,
> 
> 00000370 10.2.0.195 13:40:33.158 13:40:34.543 LNK Debug Modbus No Response 09d87ff4, Modbus-address: 12, IO-address: 10,



Ich bin mit meinem Latein leider vollständig am Ende, und ob vom Hersteller + Loxone noch wirklich viel daher kommt wage ich leider zu bezweifeln.

Ich hoffe wirklich dass mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen kann! 

Vielen Dank, lg aus Tirol
Andreas


----------



## PN/DP (13 Dezember 2021)

Futureweb schrieb:


> > 00000369 10.2.0.195 13:40:32.101 13:40:33.486 LNK Debug Modbus No Response 09d87ff4, Modbus-address: 12, IO-address: 0,
> >
> > 00000370 10.2.0.195 13:40:33.158 13:40:34.543 LNK Debug Modbus No Response 09d87ff4, Modbus-address: 12, IO-address: 0,


Wenn bei Modbus gar keine Antwort kommt, dann gibt es den angesprochenen Teilnehmer nicht, oder er versteht die Modbus-Anfrage bzw. die Adresse nicht. Hat der Sensor die Busadresse 12? Tausche mal testweise die Drähte A und B am Sensor.



Futureweb schrieb:


> > Antwort FuehlerSysteme 07.12.2021:
> > (...)
> > 0x (Format) 16 (HIGH) 8H (LOW) -> 0x168A -> 7050 (dezimal)


Das ist falsch so. Richtig wäre: 0x 1B 8A -> 0x1B8A -> 7050 (dezimal)
Hatte die Firma handschriftlich per FAX geantwortet? 

Harald


----------



## JSEngineering (13 Dezember 2021)

Moin Andreas,

in Deiner Konfiguration sehe ich nicht, wo Du Adresse 12 vergeben hast. Ist das über "Anschluß AMQ95" definiert?

Die Aussage vom Debug ist ja eindeutig: Er empfängt keine Antwort.
Hast Du mal die Terminierung überprüft? A/B vertauscht?

Ansonsten einen USB-Seriell-Konverter am PC anschließen und einmal den Sensor über den PC abfragen und einmal die Anfrage vom Loxone am PC auswerten.
Vielleicht fällt Dir da was auf...

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Futureweb (13 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn bei Modbus gar keine Antwort kommt, dann gibt es den angesprochenen Teilnehmer nicht, oder er versteht die Modbus-Anfrage bzw. die Adresse nicht. Hat der Sensor die Busadresse 12? Tausche mal testweise die Drähte A und B am Sensor.





JSEngineering schrieb:


> A/B vertauscht?


Habe jetzt mal testweise A/B vertauscht - wenn ich das mache dann blinkt gar keine LED mehr ... weder ROT noch GRÜN - dann ist er einfach wirklich "tod" ...
Kaum A/B wieder vertauscht - blinken wenigstens die LEDs wieder sobald die Loxone etwas sendet.

Interessanterweise taucht bei falschem A/B nicht mal mehr eine Meldung bzgl. Adresse 12 im Debug Log auf ... also auch das "No Response" ist nicht mehr da?



JSEngineering schrieb:


> in Deiner Konfiguration sehe ich nicht, wo Du Adresse 12 vergeben hast. Ist das über "Anschluß AMQ95" definiert?


Genau - das ist eine Ebene höher definiert:







PN/DP schrieb:


> Das ist falsch so. Richtig wäre: 0x 1B 8A -> 0x1B8A -> 7050 (dezimal)
> Hatte die Firma handschriftlich per FAX geantwortet?


haha ... haben sich hoffentlich nur verschrieben ... und nicht ihre Sensoren auch so programmiert ... ^^
Bzw. stimmt das nicht in deren Fall? Sie haben ja HighByte/LowByte Reihenfolge?!?



JSEngineering schrieb:


> Hast Du mal die Terminierung überprüft?


Terminierung bei letztem Gerät am Bus, der Lüftung. Sensor ist vorletztes Gerät.



JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ansonsten einen USB-Seriell-Konverter am PC anschließen und einmal den Sensor über den PC abfragen und einmal die Anfrage vom Loxone am PC auswerten.


Leider nicht so leicht ... der ModBus ist nur bei der Lüftung und der Klimaanlage verbaut - nirgends wo ich nur iw. brauchbar mit einem PC/Laptop ran kommen würde - sonst hätte ich das schon probiert :-(


----------



## JSEngineering (13 Dezember 2021)

Auf der spanischen Seite gibt es Grundsätzliches zur Fehlersuche... vieles wirst Du schon abgefrühstückt haben, aber vielleicht ist doch noch ein Ansatz für Dich dabei:








						Comunicación Modbus
					

Modbus es un protocolo de comunicación basado en arquitectura maestro/esclavo (RTU) o cliente/servidor (TCP/IP) diseñado en 1979 por Modicon para sus PLCs. Con los años se ha convertido en un estándar de facto que puede encontrase en multitud de dispositivos electrónicos industriales y en el...




					www.loxone.com
				




Deepl.com ist Dein Freund 

Demnach müßtest Du ja alle gesendeten und empfangenen Telegramme sehen können.
Kannst Du die Kommunikation hier mal einstellen?


----------



## Futureweb (13 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Demnach müßtest Du ja alle gesendeten und empfangenen Telegramme sehen können.
> Kannst Du die Kommunikation hier mal einstellen?






Scheint wohl leider NICHT die gensendeten Telegramme  anzuzeigen ... :-(
Sehe da leider immer nur das nichtssagende "No Response" ... aber nicht was er ursprünglich gesendet hat ... :-/

Bei anderen Sensoren (Lüftung) bekomme ich die Empfangenen Telegramme zu sehen ...


> 00024935 10.2.0.195      16:25:59.790 16:26:01.563 LNK Value from 09d87ff4 C232/C485 Sensor (2d 00 00 01 90 00 00)



Aber das hilft so ja leider auch nicht weiter :-(


----------



## JSEngineering (13 Dezember 2021)

Du kannst aber doch verschiedene Debug-Level am Monitor einstellen, so weit ich gesehen habe...


----------



## Futureweb (13 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Du kannst aber doch verschiedene Debug-Level am Monitor einstellen, so weit ich gesehen habe...


Das ist leider schon der höchste Level ... Stufe 3 ... :-/


----------



## Futureweb (14 Dezember 2021)

Ich hab jetzt mal einen RS485 - USB Adapter bestellt ... dass ich mal den tatsächlichen Traffic am Bus mitschneiden kann ... vielleicht bringt das ja eine entsprechende Idee ... ?!

Habt ihr ev. Software Empfehlungen zum ModBus Telegramm debugging? (Welche die nicht gleich hunderte € kosten? ;-)


----------



## JSEngineering (14 Dezember 2021)

Download
		

Kannst Du erstmal 30 Tage mit testen.

Sonst mal im Internet suchen...


----------



## Futureweb (14 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Sonst mal im Internet suchen...


Hab ich natürlich schon ... aber wenn jemand vielleicht schon eine empfehenswerte (free) Software weiß - spart man sich Zeit wenn man nicht 5 verschiedene durchprobieren muss bis man was passendes gefunden hat ... ;-)

Ich bin gestern auf diese hier gekommen:

https://www.win-tech.com/html/modscan32.htm

https://github.com/alerighi/modbus-sniffer

https://github.com/toggio/PhpSerialModbus

https://sourceforge.net/projects/qmodmaster/

https://store.chipkin.com/products/tools/cas-modbus-scanner


----------



## JSEngineering (14 Dezember 2021)

Mit Modsim/Modscan solltest Du Deinen Zweck erfüllen können.
Du kannst sowohl die Werte als auch den Traffic anzeigen lassen.

qModMaster kann das auch entsprechend...

Die anderen kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Futureweb (14 Dezember 2021)

Alles klar ... melde mich dann wieder wenn ich ein wenig "am Bus gelauscht habe" ... ^^
(Serial2USB muss erst ankommen)

Ausser euch fällt währenddessen vielleicht noch was ein ... ? ;-)


----------



## PN/DP (14 Dezember 2021)

Ein normales Terminal Programm reicht auch zum einfachen mitlesen der Raw Bytes auf dem RS485, gerade wenn man damit rechnen muß daß das Modbus Protokoll vielleicht nicht eingehalten wird. 
z.B. HTerm





						HTerm
					

HTerm is a terminal program for Windows that allows in- and output in different number systems



					der-hammer.info
				






Futureweb schrieb:


> In der Loxone hätte ich den Sensor so konfiguriert:


Was kann man eigentlich in Loxone bei "Befehl | 4 - Read input register(3x)" noch so einstellen? Loxone muß die Modbus Function 4 verwenden.

Wenn Loxone vom Modbus Gerät Adresse 12 das Lese/Input-Register 10 lesen will, dann muß es diese Bytefolge senden (hex): 0C 04 00 0A 00 01 10 D5
und dann sollte das Modbus Gerät antworten: 04 02 xx xx cl ch
(xx xx Wert des Registers erst H-Byte dann L-Byte, cl ch CRC erst L-Byte dann H-Byte)

Harald


----------



## Futureweb (14 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was kann man eigentlich in Loxone bei "Befehl | 4 - Read input register(3x)" noch so einstellen? Loxone muß die Modbus Function 4 verwenden.


Eben leider nicht mehr wirklich viel ... das was du auf dem Screenshot siehst ist leider schon alles was ich in der Loxone bei ModBus konfigurieren kann ... :-/

ModBus Ext:




Gerät:



Sensor am Gerät:








bzw. bei einem Aktor statt Sensor:




Das war's dann leider auch schon ...


----------



## Futureweb (14 Dezember 2021)

Achja - nur um Sicher zu gehen ... ModBus Verkabelung wurde von unserem Elektriker durchgeführt, der auch die Loxone verbaut hat.
Ich habe mit ModBus bislang leider nicht wirklich berührungspunkte gehabt ... Die Verkabelung ist so korrekt wie sie gemacht wurde, oder?
(10 ModBus Geräte funktionieren zwar ohne Probleme, aber vielleicht ist der Sensor ja empfindlicher gegenüber Störungen/Signal-Reflexionen oder sonstigem?!?)








Kabel geht vom ModBus Master (Loxone ModBus Ext) weiter zum ersten Klimaanlagen ModBus und dann immer weiter und weiter an die nächsten Geräte ... das ist ja richtig, oder?


----------



## PN/DP (14 Dezember 2021)

Versuche mal testweise "3 - Read holding register(4x)" - irgendwie ist das eigenartig beschriftet. Was sollen das 3x und 4x bedeuten??

Zum lesen von Registern gibt es die Modbus Funktionen:
03 (0x03) Read Holding Registers
04 (0x04) Read Input Registers

Zum Lesen der Lese-Register (Input Register) muß die Modbus Function 0x04 verwendet werden.

Harald


----------



## Futureweb (14 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Versuche mal testweise "3 - Read holding register(4x)" - irgendwie ist das eigenartig beschriftet. Was sollen das 3x und 4x bedeuten??


Habe ich leider auch schon probiert - genau gleiches Ergebnis ... keine Antwort vom Sensor ... leider ...
Was sie da mit dem 3x / 4x ausdrücken wollen ist mir auch nicht ganz klar ... und man findet jetzt leider auch nicht wirklich mega viel Infos zu Loxone+ModBus :-(


----------



## JSEngineering (14 Dezember 2021)

Bei 9600Baud sollte das funktionieren... sitzt der Sensor allerdings weeeeeit weg, würde ich das eher mit ansatzweise geschirmter Leitung machen...

Mit 3x / 4x werden die Registerbereiche 3x.xxx und 4x.xxx gemeint. 3x = Input Register, 4x = Holding Register. Die Schreibweise liest man öfter mal, hat nichts mit dem FC zu tun...


----------



## Futureweb (14 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Bei 9600Baud sollte das funktionieren... sitzt der Sensor allerdings weeeeeit weg, würde ich das eher mit ansatzweise geschirmter Leitung machen...
> 
> Mit 3x / 4x werden die Registerbereiche 3x.xxx und 4x.xxx gemeint. 3x = Input Register, 4x = Holding Register. Die Schreibweise liest man öfter mal, hat nichts mit dem FC zu tun...



Also ich schätze mal die Gesamtlänge des Bus sollte die10-20m nicht überschreiben ... wenn nicht sogar <10m ...


----------



## PN/DP (14 Dezember 2021)

Gibt es vielleicht noch einen RS485/Modbus-Teilnehmer mit der Busadresse 12?

Harald


----------



## Futureweb (14 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht noch einen RS485/Modbus-Teilnehmer mit der Busadresse 12?


Leider auch nicht - habe schon 11 und 12 versucht.
Von 1-10 ist belegt


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Dezember 2021)

Abschlusswiderstände?


----------



## Futureweb (14 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Abschlusswiderstände?


Laut Elektriker der das alles verbaut hat korrekt nach dem letzten Gerät installiert ... werd ich aber noch verifizieren ... ist nur etwas blöd verbaut - letztes ModBus Gerät ist die Lüftung - zu der kommt man nur relativ Blöd durch ne für die Aufgabe zu kleine Revisionsklappe :-/

Aber wieso "widerstände"? Dacht es gibt nur EINEN? Tippfehler oder weiß ich hier iw nicht?


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Dezember 2021)

An beiden Enden der Leitung (also erster und letzter Teilnehmer) mindestens einen, optional mehrere an beiden Enden:





						EIA-485 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Dezember 2021)

Würde mal jeweils einen 120 Ohm Widerstand probieren.


----------



## Futureweb (15 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Abschlusswiderstände?


Alright - hab's jetzt mal nachgesehen ... scheint zu passen denke ich? Wird zulässig sein den Widerstand beim Abzweiger des letzten Gerätes anzuklemmen, oder?






Und Loxone scheint auch nur 1x Abschlusswiderstand zu fordern:


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Dezember 2021)

Es kommt darauf an, wie lang das Kabel von der Klemme, wo der Widerstand montiert ist, bis zum eigentlichen Teilnehmer ist.

Die Loxone-Baugruppe hat vermutlich bereits einen Widerstand verbaut, denn es wird so beschrieben:


> Überprüfen Sie auch, ob das letzte Modbus-Gerät am Modbus-Bus den 120-Ohm-Widerstand enthält (entweder intern in der Gerätekonfiguration selbst oder mit einem externen Widerstand). Denken Sie daran, dass der Modbus-Bus ein serieller Bus ist, der bei der Modbus Extension beginnt und beim letzten Gerät mit diesem Widerstand endet.


Heißt also, ich darf die Loxone nicht irgendwo in die Mitte vom Bus hängen, sondern muß ein Ende vom Bus sein.


----------



## PN/DP (15 Dezember 2021)

Der Busabschlußwiderstand soll am Ende der Busleitung die Busleitung mit dem Wellenwiderstand der Leitung abschließen, um Signal-Reflexionen am Leitungsende zu vermindern. Daher muß er an beiden *Enden* der Busleitung = am ersten und am letzten Teilnehmer sitzen. Irgendwo dazwischen/mittendrin hat er nicht den Effekt und belastet nur die Bustreiber.

Harald


----------



## Futureweb (15 Dezember 2021)

Die Loxone ModBus Ext ist das erste Gerät am Bus - das sollte schon mal passen
Das letzte Gerät ist die Lüftung - so wie ich das verstehe (sehe leider nicht wie die Kabel weiter gehen - alles ziemlich blöd in der Decke verbaut)





Sprich der Widerstand ist hier FALSCH und er müsste direkt mit an den ModBus Stecker an der Lüftung geklemmt werden - quasi am Ende des Bus?!?





In dem Fall hat der Elektriker das falsch montiert?!?

Verstehe ich das richtig?

ps) Aber kann das dass Problem mit dem Sensor erklären? Der Sensor müsste genau das Gerät VOR dem eingeklemmten Widerstand sein ... sprich "Loxone-Seitig" - andere Geräte - Sensor - Lüftung" ... ?! Wenn müsste in der Config doch die Lüftung zicken, oder?


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Dezember 2021)

Ja, der Wiederstand muß hinter oder im Gerät sein. Ansonsten beendest Du quasi den Bus an der Stelle, wo der Widerstand sitzt. Wenn dann der Sensor dahinter sitzt, ist er nicht mehr sichtbar.


----------



## Futureweb (15 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ja, der Wiederstand muß hinter oder im Gerät sein. Ansonsten beendest Du quasi den Bus an der Stelle, wo der Widerstand sitzt. Wenn dann der Sensor dahinter sitzt, ist er nicht mehr sichtbar.


Sensor ist DAVOR. dahinter bzw parallel zum Widerstand ist die Lüftung - die einwandfrei geht ... ist doch zum Mäuse melken ...


----------



## PN/DP (15 Dezember 2021)

Für RS485 in professionellen (Industrie-)Anlagen gelten im Grunde die gleichen Aufbaurichtlinien wie für Profibus (siehe PROFIBUS Netzhandbuch). Das extra entwickelte industrielle Profibus-Kabel ist für viele Schaltschrankbauer und Klima-Fritzen natürlich vieeel zu teuer - das muß doch auch mit billigerem Draht gehen! Bei nur 9600 Bit/s wird man oft Glück haben, daß zwei beliebige verdrillte Drähte bei kurzen Längen bis 30m noch funktionieren. Wenn man aber völlig unerklärliches Nicht-Funktionieren am Bus hat, dann muß man sich jede Einzelheit anschauen, ob die Ausführung so noch geht oder schon unter Pfusch fällt.

In Deinem Schrank:

die Busleitungen zwischen den Modbus-Teilnehmern im Schrank sind zwei einfach verdrillte Adern ohne Abschirmung - kann man bei 9600 Bit/s noch so hinnehmen
der eine Busabschlußwiderstand sitzt nicht am Ende der Busleitung. Zwischen dem Widerstand und dem letzten Teilnehmer entsteht eine HF-technische "Stichleitung", wo Signale am Leitungsende reflektiert werden, so daß sie sich auf der Leitung überlagern und an manchen Stellen sogar auslöschen können. So kann es kommen, daß an einem Teilnehmer nicht mehr genug Signalpegel anliegt oder die Signale sich verschleifen.
Wie lang ist das Kabel (die Stichleitung) zwischen dem Widerstand und dem letzten Teilnehmer?
bei dem Foto von X2:13/14/15 mit W14 geht oben anscheinend ein LiYCY Kabel ab, und unten anscheinend ein normales (Ölflex?)-Steuerkabel YSLY oder YSLY-CY. Bei beiden Kabeln sind die Adern nicht paarweise verdrillt, und das Kabel evtl. nicht abgeschirmt. Unverdrillte Adern sind anfälliger für äußere Störungen, und der Wellenwiderstand der Leitung entspricht nicht den erwarteten/typischen 120 Ohm.

Harald


----------



## Futureweb (15 Dezember 2021)

Also wenn ich eure Antworten richtig deute schaut's so aus als ob unser Elektriker hier einen schlecht aufgebauten ModBus installiert / übergeben hat ... ?!?
Ich habe jetzt testweise mal den "End"Widerstand aus der aktuellen Position entfernt ... und siehe da ... der Sensor liefert auf 1x Werte ... sprich der an der falschen Position installierte Endwiderstand hat hier wohl den kompletten Bus durcheinander gebracht ...

Auf der einen Seite mega sauer weil mir dieser "Spaß" 2 Tage Problemsuche eingebracht hat
Aus der anderen Seite happy weil endlich der Sensor funktioniert ...

Ein Problem bleibt noch ... an die letzte Stelle im Bus (hinter Lüftung) komme ich leider nicht ran ohne Rigips aufzureißen ... (darum wird der Elektriker einfach mir-nichts-dir-nichts davor terminisert haben) ... im Moment scheint es als ob alle an den ModBus angeschlossenen Geräte einwandfrei Daten liefern .... ist es vertretbar den Endwiderstand weg zu lassen?!?

DANKE EUCH auf alle Fälle vielmals für eure Hilfe und eure Zeit - ihr seid TOP!!! ;-)


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Dezember 2021)

> Ansonsten beendest Du quasi den Bus an der Stelle, wo der Widerstand sitzt. Wenn dann der Sensor dahinter sitzt, ist er nicht mehr sichtbar.



Falsch. Bei falschem Abschlusswiderstand kann es durchaus auch sein, dass ein Gerät nach dem Widerstand sichtbar ist und ein anderes Gerät davor nicht. Der Spannnungspegel verhält sich bei falsch abgeschlossener Leitung im Prinzip sinusförmig auf der Leitung, abhängig vom Weg vom Sender zum Empfänger wird es weniger, dann wieder mehr, dann wieder weniger usw. Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass ein Gerät auf dem Bus zu sehen ist und ein anderes (identisches Gerät) auf halbem Weg nicht. Es wird bei solchen RS485 Verbindungen im allgemeinen empfohlen, keine Stichleitungen länger als 1m zu haben. Persönlich würde ich den Meter aber nicht ausreizen wollen.


----------



## GLT (16 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> keine Stichleitungen länger als 1m zu haben. Persönlich würde ich den Meter aber nicht ausreizen wollen.


Auch kurze, aber gehäufte Stiche sollte man unbedingt vermeiden.


----------



## JSEngineering (16 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Falsch. Bei falschem Abschlusswiderstand kann es durchaus auch sein, dass ein Gerät nach dem Widerstand sichtbar ist und ein anderes Gerät davor nicht. Der Spannnungspegel verhält sich bei falsch abgeschlossener Leitung im Prinzip sinusförmig auf der Leitung, abhängig vom Weg vom Sender zum Empfänger wird es weniger, dann wieder mehr, dann wieder weniger usw. Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass ein Gerät auf dem Bus zu sehen ist und ein anderes (identisches Gerät) auf halbem Weg nicht. Es wird bei solchen RS485 Verbindungen im allgemeinen empfohlen, keine Stichleitungen länger als 1m zu haben. Persönlich würde ich den Meter aber nicht ausreizen wollen.


Richtig, "kann" kann viel passieren. Ich wollte es kurz und vereinfacht darstellen, um es verständlich zu machen.
"Können" kann auch eine Sternstruktur funktionieren - wenn man Glück hat.
Danke Dir für die Klarstellung.


----------

